# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch sinh thái Thung Nai - Hòa Bình 2 ngày 1 đêm

## lechivien1400

*Du lịch Thung Nai - Hòa Bình*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, Ô tô + thuyền)*
_Thung Nai cách thị xã Hoà Bình 20km thuộc địa phận xã Thung Nai, huyện Cao Phong, tỉnh Hoà Bình. Nếu ai chưa từng đến Thung Nai thì quả là một điều đáng tiếc vì đơn gian là nó rất đẹp, có thể coi nó như là" Hạ Long cạn". Cái cảm giác đi thuyền trên dòng Đà Giang kỳ vĩ, ngắm sông nước, mây trời, ăn uống trên đảo cối xay gió và thăm các bản của người Dao, người Mường thật thú vị_
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Thung Nai  (Ăn tối)*
*13h00*: Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Hoà Bình.
*15h30:* Quý khách đến bến Thượng Lưu, xuống xe và mang theo hành lý, tầu của chúng tôi sẽ đưa Quý khách vào trong lòng hồ thuỷ điện Hoà Bình.
 Sau 20 phút đi tầu, Quý khách cặp bến đến khu nghỉ dưỡng thung Nai – nhận phòng tại Nhà nghỉ Cối Xay Gió. Một khung cảnh hiện ra đầy thơ mộng nằm ngay trên đảo. Quý khách sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên bởi vẹ đẹp nơi đây.
 Rời xa những ồn ào náo nhiệt nơi đô thị để đắm mình trong không gian thiên nhiên trong lành và lãng mạn.
*18h30:* Ăn tối với những món ăn lạ và ngon miệng như cá nướng, gà nướng được làm ngay trong khi ăn, và quý vị sẽ được tham gia và tự tay hoàn thành món ăn cho riêng mình.
 Thưởng thức thứ rượu mơ nức tiếng vùng lòng hồ của người dân tộc Dao.
 Sau bữa tối sẽ là chương trình đốt lửa trại với những trò chơi tập thể tràn ngập tiếng cười mà bạn không thể bỏ qua.
 Sau khi tàn lửa trại, Quý khách được tự do dạo quanh đảo ngắm trăng đêm, hoặc đi xuồng ra giữa hồ thả trôi lênh đênh ngắm cảnh.
*Ngày 02: Thung Nai – Hà Nội  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Dậy sớm để ngắm bình minh lúc 05h, bữa sáng được chuẩn bị quý vị với món Cháo Gà nóng nấu theo cách của người Dao bản địa.
 Sau bữa sáng, Quý vị xuống tàu khởi hành xuôi trong lòng hồ về mạn phía bắc, thăm quan đền Thác Bờ của người Mường và người Dao, ngôi đền được người dân bản địa cho là linh thiêng nhất vùng lòng Hồ.
 Tiếp tục thăm động Thác Bờ với hệ thống Tượng kỳ vĩ, nơi có tượng Phật tổ Như Nai và Phật bà Quan Âm cao trên 20m.
 Tiếp tục dạo chơi lòng hồ tham chợ Bản Bờ của người Dao họp trên thuyền vào sáng chủ nhật hàng tuần và bè cá nổi, Quý khách có thể chọn mua cho mình một ít cá mang về nhà khách làm đồ ăn nhậu thêm.
*12h00:* Trở lại nhà khách Cối Xay Gió, bữa trưa đã được chuẩn bị sẵn sàng mời quý khách.
 Sau bữa trưa, quý vị nghỉ ngơi 1 tiếng trước khi thu dọn hành lý xuống tàu trở về bến Thượng Lưu.
*15h00:* Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*17h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 580.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 20 khách)*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe 
Nhà sàn tập thể tại Cối Xay Gió
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 80.000đ/suất ăn chính và 30.000đ/suất ăn phụ.
Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh (nếu có)
Thuyền đưa đón và tham quan tại Thung Nai
Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour 
Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
Lửa trại và giao lưu văn nghệ buổi tối
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân… 
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0906.404.986 Mr Hảo*
*Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## lechivien1400

tour thung lai, du lịch thung nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hòa Bình, Thung Nai - Hòa Bình, du lịch Thung Nai, tour Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

tour thung nai, tour hòa bình,

----------


## lechivien1400

Thung Nai, du lịch Thung Nai, du lịch Hoà Bình

----------


## lechivien1400

Tour Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai, du lịch Hòa Bình

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai - Hòa Bình

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch thung nai

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch thung nai

----------


## lechivien1400

Thung Nai - Hòa Bình

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Thung Nai

----------

